# Duty, Honor, Country, A Novel of West Point & The Civil War is PUBLISHED!



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

One week from today, 12 April, the 150th Anniversary of the Civil War, is the release date of _*Duty, Honor, Country, A Novel of West Point & the Civil War*_. This is an epic book, almost twice as long as anything I've done before, and my first true indie release. I'm very excited about it. I'll be guest blogging at JA Konrath's that day along with several other blogs (anyone who'd like me to do a guest that day, drop me a line). This is a book because of timing (NY could never get it out before 2012) and length (they start thinking price point once you're over 100,000 words and this comes in at 174,000) and many other reasons (see my latest blog post on going indie) http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/ that I'm starting my true indie career with. For more info on the book, please check out http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/about/. There are also daily postings on the associated blog with historical tidbits covered in the book- such as what U.S. Grant's real name was; why he was called Unconditional Surrender Grant; what famous charge Pickett led where he succeeded; Robert E. Lee's view on slavery; the Monitor & Virginia clash and much more.


----------



## Beach_bumz (Mar 20, 2011)

Will most definitely get this. My oldest son is a cadet and my other son will be part of the class of 2015 reporting this June. Love reading all things West Point - fascinating history!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your sons.  I'll be back at West Point just after the 4th of July.  This year is my class's 30th reunion in the fall.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

One week from today, 12 April, the 150th Anniversary of the Civil War, is the release date of _*Duty, Honor, Country, A Novel of West Point & the Civil War*_. This is an epic book, almost twice as long as anything I've done before, and my first true indie release. I'm very excited about it. I'll be guest blogging at JA Konrath's that day along with several other blogs (anyone who'd like me to do a guest that day, drop me a line). This is a book because of timing (NY could never get it out before 2012) and length (they start thinking price point once you're over 100,000 words and this comes in at 174,000) and many other reasons (see my latest blog post on going indie) http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/ that I'm starting my true indie career with. For more info on the book, please check out http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/about/. There are also daily postings on the associated blog with historical tidbits covered in the book- such as what U.S. Grant's real name was; why he was called Unconditional Surrender Grant; what famous charge Pickett led where he succeeded; Robert E. Lee's view on slavery; the Monitor & Virginia clash and much more.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It went live this morning and is already in the top 100 in fiction/war and climbing.
Thank you readers!  This was a labor of love for two years and I'm thrilled it's finally in the hands of readers.
I also had the benefit of a guest blog on JA Konrath's site which I'll discuss over in the cafe.
I'll be at Shiloh next week and will be doing some podcasts which I'll post on my blog.
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This past weekend I re-visited the Shiloh battlefield and took a lot of video. I'll be uploading clips on my web site for this book, but here's the introductory blog and first clip, Bivouac of the Dead at the Shiloh National Cemetery.
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.

Reviews for Mayer's books:
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one." W.E.B. Griffin
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"Will leave you spellbound." Book News
"Mayer has established himself as one of today's better military writers. A
background in Special Operations gives him credibility and understanding from having been there and done that." Airpower Journal
"A treat for military fiction readers." Publishers Weekly







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is latest review of Duty, Honor, Country:

Review by: Clyde Wisham on May. 19, 2011 : star star star star star
Bob Mayer is known for his technothrillers, but with "Duty, Honor, Country" he ventures into military historical fiction. This big book is ambitious, even epic. Mayer populates this novel with both fictional and historical characters to weave a story that starts at West Point in 1841 and ends at the first bloody day of the Battle of Shiloh. The four main POV characters range far and wide and they witness most of the big events that shaped the U.S. during those fateful years-Frémont's expeditions, the Mexican-American war, the founding of the Naval Academy, the hanging of John Brown, the attack on Fort Sumpter, and the battles that studded the first year of the Civil War. However, this isn't a dry book about events. Loves, hopes, victories, and defeats bring the characters and their families to life. If you are a fan of military fiction and especially if you are interested in the American Civil War, this is not a book to miss. Highly recommended.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, great review Bob--that's a tail-wagger for sure.


----------



## HAParker321 (May 19, 2011)

Were this the civil war, I would say proud to be unionist and proud to be an abolitionist. BTW, can you give me a copy of your book for review? 

Parker


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Five reviews. All five stars.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.

Reviews for Mayer's books:
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one." W.E.B. Griffin
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"Will leave you spellbound." Book News
"Mayer has established himself as one of today's better military writers. A
background in Special Operations gives him credibility and understanding from having been there and done that." Airpower Journal
"A treat for military fiction readers." Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.

Reviews for Mayer's books:
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one." W.E.B. Griffin
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"Will leave you spellbound." Book News
"Mayer has established himself as one of today's better military writers. A
background in Special Operations gives him credibility and understanding from having been there and done that." Airpower Journal
"A treat for military fiction readers." Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

5 reviews so far, all 5 stars

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.

Reviews for Mayer's books:
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one." W.E.B. Griffin
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"Will leave you spellbound." Book News
"Mayer has established himself as one of today's better military writers. A
background in Special Operations gives him credibility and understanding from having been there and done that." Airpower Journal
"A treat for military fiction readers." Publishers Weekly









http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1

5 reviews so far, all 5 stars

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.

Reviews for Mayer's books:
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one." W.E.B. Griffin
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Fascinating, imaginative and nerve-wracking." Kirkus Reviews
"Will leave you spellbound." Book News
"Mayer has established himself as one of today's better military writers. A
background in Special Operations gives him credibility and understanding from having been there and done that." Airpower Journal
"A treat for military fiction readers." Publishers Weekly


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

5 reviews so far, all 5 stars

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

5 reviews so far, all 5 stars

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.








http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302543268&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

So, will there be a sequel to DHC ? 


Thx
Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes-- working on it.  Spring 2012.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## sportdog (Feb 9, 2012)

This sounds like a great read. Can't wait...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Anxiously waiting for DHC book two!

Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It will be this fall-- tomorrow is 150th anniversary of Shiloh


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

How much longer till DHC2 is out?

Thx
Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It will be out this fall.  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Waiting for DHC2.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm working on some shorts how:  Between The Wars.  Featuring major characters like Grant and Lee and Stonewall Jackson and a significant event for each between the Mexican and Civil Wars.  Then on to DHC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Bob:

It is Fall.  DHC2 ??

Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish.  I've been sidetracked by a three book deal with 47North.  I'm sitting down this weekend and scheduling out my writing for the next 18 months-- I apologize for the delay.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

They swore oaths, both personal and professional. From the Plain at West Point, through the Mexican War, to the carnage of Shiloh. They were fighting for country, for a way of life and for family. Classmates carried more than rifles and sabers into battle. They had friendships, memories, children and wives. They had innocence lost, promises broken and glory found.

Duty, Honor, Country is history told both epic and personal so we can understand what happened, but more importantly feel the heart-wrenching clash of duty, honor, country and loyalty. And realize that sometimes, the people who changed history, weren't recorded by it. This book is big, almost twice the length of my usual books, because the story demands a large scale.







http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Country-Novel-Point-ebook/dp/B004VSZF1G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269361&sr=1-1


----------

